# 70 gal corner bowfront



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I just purchased a [strike]72[/strike] 70 gal bowfront corner tank and am now shopping for the light. I really do not know what to get.......I think that I am leaning towards a pendent light........is that possible for this tank. I want to have live plants. Does anyone have any suggestions? I found this one....altho it lists it for reef tanks.......does that really matter?

10,000K PowerPaqDual Actinic 420nm/ 460nm Lunar Light Moon White
1 x 150 watt 

Is this something that I can use for a freshwater planted tank?

I want to purchase the light tomorrow so if anyone can give opinions or ideas today I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!!


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

EDIT: OOPS just read it is a corner bow. Probably not 48" across. .. 

The one you list is for saltwater - much of the light it produces will not be used by plants (the actinic part).

The 72 bow is 48" across, so there are lots of fluorescent options (less energy used and less heat than MH). T5's are what I currently use, but I have also used T12's and T8's in the 48" length (you can DIY these into your own canopy or get something that looks nicer and let it be seen). PC lamps also work (65W or 55W configurations).

If you really want the "shimmer" of a MH, it can be used too - but you might want a 250W or two 150W lamps - and don't bother with actinic supplementation.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you don't want to use pressurized CO2, then 1x150 would probably work. If you go with a 250watt or 2 fixtures then you're likely to need CO2.

It can be hard to properly light corner tanks; the tank angles and light distribution can be really difficult to even out.


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not familiar with a 72 gallon corner tank. However, I have a 92 gallon corner setup as a reef tank (SPS dominated), and I use a single 400 mogul socket pendant. I would assume a 250 DE HQI would suffice as long is it placed properly. I think a single 150 DE HQI might work, your carpet plant in front would be my only concern. They would still grow, but I am not sure how well.

I find if you center the MH in the corner side 1/3 of the tank it looks the best. It really stresses the depth (front to back) of the tank. It seems foolish, because the most surface area is in the front 2/3's. It takes a little playing around with to find what you like the best. 

However, if you get a 250 you will run into the same problem as I am. There are 3 bulbs I have found, and they are all cheap in my opinion. I assume one of the big names Gieseman, Ushio, Aqualine Bushke will come out with one, because everyone who has a 250 DE HQI would love to have a quality bulb. Not to say one does not exist, but I have not found one yet. I doubt any 25-40$
MH bulb is good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

So I found a light that I love.......T5 HO Light Fixture *Light 48" T5 HO*
*4 Lamp 4 Lunar*(2) 48" T5 HO 54W 420/460 Lamps
(2) 48" T5 HO 54W 700+ Lamps
(4) 1W Lunar LED's

I traveled 3 hours 1 way today to pick it up.......and it doesnt fit. Tank dimensions are 48"LX22"WX25"H.......I told the sales clerk that what the dimensions were and he sold me a 48 inch light.........its doesnt fit......because the tank is corner bowfront...... and in a corner!!! which i also told him. The next size light down is 36 inches.......12 inches shorter.,.......that seems like it is not right.........anyone have any suggestions? I am super bummed as I wont be able to make the return trip til next week.........grrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuruption (Aug 20, 2007)

Your problem is that you're calling it a 72 gallon bowfront, which is not a corner unit... it is 48" long and the light you purchased would fit a 72 gallon bowfront.

You have the 92 gallon corner bowfront which is also 48" long but does not have parallel sides, so the light your bought will not work without modifications.

I would assume you spent a decent amount of money on that unit (not to mention your time), so I would look at getting a kit to hang the light from the ceiling instead, if you're up for a little modification project.


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

Let me take back what I said about the 250 watt, you will not need it. I am to use to the reef world. 

I think you would be happy with a 150watt de hqi pendant with a hanging kit. Unless like someone mentioned, you are up for a retrofit kit, and building things. I know the stigma attached to MH's but in this case it might be one of your best options. Especially if you do not have a canopy.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

ok here is what the paperwork says...I am not sure where i got the 72.......

The new CORNER 70 display aquarium made by marineland with the dimensions of 48"LX22"WX25"H. It is one solid peice of glass bowed in the front....here is a picture of it as of right now......altho I think that we are gonna drain in and move it forward several inches to see if that will allow the light to fit it.....


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are sharp tanks


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks.........I have been eyeing this style tank for over a year......finally able to splurge on it!!


----------

